# Larry Brown's wife...



## robg

WOW, I didn't know she was that hot. No wonder he's so calm and collective. I would be too. 
I don't know how old larry brown is but she looks younger and she great looking.


----------



## Robert23

Larry is 63 and rich. Trophy wives are easy to come by when your rich like he is.


----------



## JT

*livin it up!*



> Originally posted by <b>Robert23</b>!
> Larry is 63 and rich. Trophy wives are easy to come by when your rich like he is.


Kobe knows about that better than anybody. 

But Man, I bet LB's summer is going to be fun. Win a championship, a gold medal then come home to smash on your pretty actress wife. And he gets to smell his kids.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: livin it up!*



> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe knows about that better than anybody.
> 
> But Man, I bet LB's summer is going to be fun. Win a championship, a gold medal then come home to smash on your pretty actress wife. And he gets to smell his kids.


Where does Larry Brown go from that? I don't know if it will ever get better for him. 

I was really upset with the way he left Philly and some of his comments after he left, but he is a nice enough guy and I'm happy he finally won a championship and did it with a team that is the embodiment of every thing he preaches.


----------



## Nevus

I agree. Shelly Brown is attractive.


----------



## Shinky

I cannot find any pics of her.

Perhaps someone could help? She really is very pretty.


----------



## Pay Ton

:ttiwwp: 

...don't act like you didn't know it was coming...


----------



## Shinky

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

It's funny because it's true...


----------



## Bulls96

She is a least 8.7 pointer, on the ten scale !
Very hot lady !


----------



## arenas809

BTW, I wouldn't say that a gold medal this summer is a sure thing.


----------



## PC Load Letter

Larry Brown's wife is an attractive woman. But, what I like about her the most is the fact that she contributed as much to last night's game as Karl Malone.

Way to deliver, Karl. Some things never change. :laugh:


----------



## BenDengGo

there you go...


----------



## BenDengGo

.


----------



## EChiSport

Where can I find a pic?


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>EChiSport</b>!
> Where can I find a pic?


lol..

look at the post above.


----------



## Ballscientist

how old is she? she looks like my girl friend.


----------



## EChiSport

I'm not that retarded man -- for some reason it isnt showing up on my computer


----------



## BenDengGo

oh forgot one.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

(self edit - inappropriate thoughts)


----------



## BenDengGo

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> (self edit - inappropriate thoughts)


i think everyone thought somethin, when he watched that pic with her, having the mouth wide open..........


----------



## Kramer

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> how old is she? she looks like my girl friend.


Where was your girlfriend Tuesday night? Does she have a job that requires her to "travel" all the time?


----------



## superdave

Looks like Catherine Bell. Nice job Larry.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> 
> 
> i think everyone thought somethin, when he watched that pic with her, having the mouth wide open..........



Yes we did; way to go Larry Brown. I think that's more impressive then his championship.

-Petey


----------



## BenDengGo

imagine him doing her...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> imagine him doing her...


Ya had to go there, didn't you? :laugh:


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> imagine him doing her...


No thanks.

-Petey


----------



## PC Load Letter

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> imagine him doing her...


Why the heck would I want to do that??? I'll stick to imagining myself doing her, thanks.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Looks like Catherine Bell. Nice job Larry.


Wasn't that Susan Ortega in Bruce Almighty?


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> imagine him doing her...


Seek help.


----------



## Bulls96

That is it , I am a Piston's fan now


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Wasn't that Susan Ortega in Bruce Almighty?


I think so. Also in TV show JAG. Speaking of JAG, some of y'all are sickos.


----------



## BenDengGo

i didn't meant, that i like to imagine him doing her....
may be just picked the wrong smily...:uhoh: would fit better...


----------



## ogbullzfan

I thought that was Catherine Bell. Man they look alike.


----------



## Moe The Bartender

Larry needs to retire now and spend more time at home!


----------



## MiSTa iBN

I don't think that's the chick from Bruce Almighty


----------

